# Black Friday Sales from NGP!



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

The holiday sales season is in full swing at NGP! This thread will act as an ever-updating list of the sales and promotions we will be offering this season. You can also keep tabs on our *Website* for the best deals of the year!

*Spend $75 during our sale and enter ADAMSNGP at checkout for a free Adam's Polishes Detail Spray sampler and NGP plate frame*


*Racingline performance and billet upgrades are on sale*
*Intakes*
*DSG Paddles*
*Intercoolers*
*Wheels*









*25% off Air Lift management packs, 15% Air Lift suspension kits*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Save 10% on all 034 Motorsport hard parts*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*AWE exhaust upgrades are 15% off!*


* 10% off all Tyrolsport performance upgrades*


*10% off SuperPro's entire catalog plus discounts on MK5/6 sway bars and more!*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*10% off and free shipping for Integrated Engineering upgrades*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

*Last call for some of our biggest and best Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals! (click here)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

Top post updated with current active sales


----------

